

Luna - Moonlit Deliveries - ethnt
http://www.useluna.com/

======
shane_burkhart
I really like this. One thing I suggest however, is to stress why you are
delivering at night. I have to go all the way to the bottom of the purpose
page to find exactly why this service would be beneficial. Your homepage is
beautiful but there needs to be something along the lines of "Don't miss
another package" above the fold. Tell me why I want the service.

